# Baby Powder



## ElenaCoralSoaps (Apr 27, 2009)

I tried a baby powder scent because i want to make a soap for babies. I never have liked the scent but most people do and everyone on the reviews said it smelled great. It really really reeks!!!! An d its not just me, everyone i have asked agrees. One reviewer mentioned thatv she mixes it with pear FO so I might try that, but Im really dissapointed. I may have put too much though. I put two teaspoons in a one pound batch


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah not big on baby powder, smells bad by itself. Not sure i want to know what it smell like in soap.


----------



## surf girl (Apr 27, 2009)

I've never smelled the FO, so I can't comment on the fragrance. As an aside, most folks who make baby soap seem to keep it as additive-free as possible (no fragrance, no colour) to avoid any skin irritation.  Just a thought.


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (Apr 28, 2009)

i guess your rigth about that. I just thought a little bit of frgrance would be a good additive but I guess most moms are more worried about the soap being safe to use


----------



## Woodi (Apr 28, 2009)

I have some I rather like in soap. Got it from New Directions Aromatics in Toronto. Where was your fo from?


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (Apr 28, 2009)

Wholsale supplies plus


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 28, 2009)

The most common skinirritant is fo. I would leave it out. Maybe a nice eo, lavender or sweet orange are mild enough for baby IMHO.


----------



## NewSoapieFreak (Apr 28, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The most common skinirritant is fo. I would leave it out. Maybe a nice eo, lavender or sweet orange are mild enough for baby IMHO.




I agree with no fo's in baby products.  I also thought I loved baby powder scent until I got it in a candle tart years ago.  It was just tooooo much!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (May 4, 2009)

I love it and it always sells well for me (even in baby products). A lot of my customers like it blended - orange baby powder (tangerine EO) or lavender baby powder are popular.


----------



## honor435 (May 5, 2009)

i like the smell. for children, but i made it and wanted it blue and it discolored brown and looked very yucky, tossed it.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

I'd think that actual baby powder would do the job itself.  No need to scent soap with it since parents use it on their babies anyway.

I agree with not scenting a baby's soap.  Just a simple castile soap is probably best.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

I leave baby soap unscented . I can't tolerate EO's on my skin , so I don't  want to make soap with  them for baby skin.

Kitn


----------



## dandelion (May 18, 2012)

I just ordered bramble berry lavender Chamomile, which to me smells of a very classy baby powder scent


----------

